
Ask HN: If life is just a short period of time between birth and dead? - relaxy
If life is just a short period of time between birth and dead, why do we bother so much instead of living the life to its fullest? Modern education system might be all wrong. Do we need a complete new approach to the way of living?
======
nwrk
I'm in. Please distribute all the life supporting resources and ready to
hustle on beach between birth and dead. :-)

Do we need a complete new approach to the way of living? Yes!!!

------
hos234
We "bother so much" when our needs (or values) are not met. We also get
bothered a lot when the needs of people we care about are not met.

Notice that most people whose needs are met don't "bother so much".

~~~
relaxy
I’m happy for you that you found your purpose in life in caring for someone.
Imagine the world where everyone is cared for so that there is no need for
your care. What would you do?

~~~
hos234
:) Nothing too interesting. Probably snooze by the sea with close access to
good food, good books and certain people I care about.

~~~
relaxy
And this might be the moment where you discover who you really are. The first
step to unleash your true potential.

~~~
hos234
So you are saying the Matrix script should have had Keanu just heading to the
beach, and not being thrown into one adventure after another, to discover
himself? hmm...that would have made an interesting movie.

~~~
relaxy
The brightest minds of this world did have time to concentrate on and to
develop their creativity :) Though it’s your life and therefore you have to
decide what to do with it. Caring for someone might be a better choice then
not doing anything at all.

------
helph67
Perhaps Buddhism might provide a solution?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhism#The_cycle_of_rebirth](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhism#The_cycle_of_rebirth)

------
aiscapehumanity
On a serious note, yes. The education spin gets to be a monster of its own
topic but education and academia is certainly in need of reform.

------
planetzero
Try living life to its fullest without money.

